# BUMBLE & BUMBLE - is it worth the money??



## florabundance (Jun 24, 2008)

I usually buy hair products by Toni&Guy but am feeling for a change. I've heard a lot of talk about Bumble and Bumble, but their stuff is EXPENSIVE - shampoo and conditioners £12-15 each...hairspray £15 and up.

So for anyone that uses their stuff...are there benefits that you don't get from cheaper high end hair products? let me know x


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, they are wonderful healthy hair products. Makes hair shiny, manageable & healthy looking. I do however, alternate this with Alterna hair products which in my opinion are the best hair products ever.

B&B also makes smaller travel sizes, so you may want to buy those first to see if you like their products before you spend more on the full size.


----------



## MEGCLARE (Jun 24, 2008)

I love the thickening line
the Shampoo,Conditionar and the Thickening Spray.
Nothing compares to the Thickening Spray. It is definantly worth the money.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I've been looking at this brand for a while now too.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 26, 2008)

I love Creme de Coco shampoo and conditioner. My mum started using mine and her hairdresser even asked her what she was using as her hair was in such good condition. I have also recently been trying out their Gentle Shampoo and Super Rich conditioner - not sure about those yet, need a bit longer to decide if the conditioner is better than Creme de Coco or not! But overall I really like this brand although they are sooo expensive.  I buy trial sizes from eBay before buying any full size ones just in case - try and find the 2oz sizes.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I love Creme de Coco shampoo and conditioner. My mum started using mine and her hairdresser even asked her what she was using as her hair was in such good condition. I have also recently been trying out their Gentle Shampoo and Super Rich conditioner - not sure about those yet, need a bit longer to decide if the conditioner is better than Creme de Coco or not! But overall I really like this brand although they are sooo expensive. I buy trial sizes from eBay before buying any full size ones just in case - try and find the 2oz sizes._

 
you know what, i get so worried when buying things like that from eBay...if it's as good as u and everyone else says, i'm more than happy to pay that money!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 28, 2008)

I've been a Bumble gal for years and never a complaint.  I've used the alojoba shampoo, gentle shampoo, both creme de coco shampoo and conditioner, their color support shampoo and conditioners for true reds, their styling lotion, and the spray de mode (BEST hairspray ever).

I switched from drugstore brands as soon as I heard about this line years ago and my hair has never been so healthy or looked so good.  It is a bit pricey, but well worth it in my opinion.  I do agree with a previous post that you may want to start with travel sizes first to see if you really like a product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let us know what products you try and what you think


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 28, 2008)

kim kardashian uses their products! if thats any help, her hair is beautiful


----------



## Lissa (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_you know what, i get so worried when buying things like that from eBay...if it's as good as u and everyone else says, i'm more than happy to pay that money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I worry too that I may get B&B bottles filled with something else...I'm positive that does happen on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. There was a seller I bought genuine travel sizes from - it was beauty_usa - they have great feedback and were fast to ship


----------



## lahlalove (Jun 28, 2008)

i actually used bumble and bumble for years and i had to swtich. my hair is frizzy, dry, and damaged and bumble & bumble just made it feel stringy..so after a while i switched to cibu it was so much better on m hair so i guess it just depends.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I love Creme de Coco shampoo and conditioner. My mum started using mine and her hairdresser even asked her what she was using as her hair was in such good condition. I have also recently been trying out their Gentle Shampoo and Super Rich conditioner - not sure about those yet, need a bit longer to decide if the conditioner is better than Creme de Coco or not! But overall I really like this brand although they are sooo expensive.  I buy trial sizes from eBay before buying any full size ones just in case - try and find the 2oz sizes._

 
That's my favorite too - Creme de Coco shampoo & conditioner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also use the deep conditioner.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_kim kardashian uses their products! if thats any help, her hair is beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know lol, that's where my inspiration for this post came from haha


----------



## florabundance (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I worry too that I may get B&B bottles filled with something else...I'm positive that does happen on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. There was a seller I bought genuine travel sizes from - it was beauty_usa - they have great feedback and were fast to ship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks for the heads up, im looking right now


----------



## florabundance (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lahlalove* 

 
_i actually used bumble and bumble for years and i had to swtich. my hair is frizzy, dry, and damaged and bumble & bumble just made it feel stringy..so after a while i switched to cibu it was so much better on m hair so i guess it just depends._

 
i've heard great things about cibu aswell, but their stuff isn't available in the UK unfortunately - i like the packaging tho haha
my hair is healthy so hopefully the B&B wont have that same stringy effect, right?


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 28, 2008)

I've too have tried the Creme De Coco shampoo and conditioner and it was lovely! Definitely worth the money in my books, I don't use it anymore but that's solely because I've decided to move onto Tigi Bedhead. I could rave about that stuff all day long!


----------



## bebs (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to use Creme de Coco shampoo & conditioner however I now go with fredric fakkai and I am .. and my hair is looking better then ever, I will however say I own almost all of their sprays and never touch my surf spray.. styling wax or the pink or blue bottles of hair spray, however the new one that is out in the purple bottle is the love of my life with my hair dryer, I use that one and then blow dry, then use another one with my flat iron (different brand). a lot of their things are nice.. but thats all they are is nice, not great or totally worth the money quite a few of the products I returned and quite a few more I wish I didn't buy. however that is my two cents and I will use up the rest of my shampoo and conditioner up someday on my brushes but I don't plan on using them again - I tried it again the shower a few nights ago and re washed my hair cause it just didn't feel as nice as the fekkai makes it feel.


----------



## lahlalove (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_i've heard great things about cibu aswell, but their stuff isn't available in the UK unfortunately - i like the packaging tho haha
my hair is healthy so hopefully the B&B wont have that same stringy effect, right?_

 

ya ur most likely gna have different results than me. my sister's hair is pretty healthy and she uses bumble and bumble still. hope it works out for u


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wondering, for those with curly/frizzy hair, would I be better off using the Creme De Coco range or the actual medium-thick curly/wavy hair range? My hair lacks moisture and it gets damaged quite easily even if I use heat protectant when heat styling. I'm tossing up between those 2 ranges but I'm kinda interested in the Aloe Jojoba range aswell. On the B&B website, the product recommendations for curly/wavy hair don't include the Creme De Coco range, but include the other 2 I mentioned


----------



## Lissa (Jul 22, 2008)

Hqhair.com has 20% off all Bumble and Bumble products until 24th July - use the code SEVEN at checkout


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 22, 2008)

is the deep treatment any good??? i'm tempted to get it... but it is quite pricey! and can you use it before straightening to protect the hair? 

also how much of the conditioner do you have to use? haha crazy question i know, i have pretty long hair and i use quite alot of conditioner. is the conditioner supper concentrated?


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Hqhair.com has 20% off all Bumble and Bumble products until 24th July - use the code SEVEN at checkout_

 
Ooh thanks for posting that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Never ordered from them before, but I just might now.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Ooh thanks for posting that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never ordered from them before, but I just might now._

 
No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should have mentioned that code also works to give 20% off Bare Escentuals, Bliss, Xen Tan, Rodial, Philosophy, Miller Harris - just these 7 brands


----------



## chocokitty (Jul 22, 2008)

Love Bumble & Bumble.  The creme de coco shamp & cond is awesome and smells so good.  I highly recommend the styling products.  I swear by the tonic lotion which has the best minty smell and helps detangle my hair and the curl conscious creme which helps with defrizzing and feels like you don't have anything in your hair.  You could wash & go and not worry about being a big frizz tangly mess.  

Like other said, you can get the travel size.  This is how I first tried their products out.  Now I only go to salons that use & sell Bumble & Bumble ever since.


----------



## Trista (Jul 22, 2008)

I loooove their products. Their styling cream and spray de mode are amazing. The spray de mode will give you a soft hold of your hairstyle but it's not crunchy feeling like other hair sprays.
I almost exclusively use their hair products now. It's not cheap but I just love the results.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 22, 2008)

i know you can buy bumble & bumble online but i was wondering if we can buy it at beauty supply stores or do we have to buy it at the salons that sells them?


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i know you can buy bumble & bumble online but i was wondering if we can buy it at beauty supply stores or do we have to buy it at the salons that sells them?_

 
beauty supplies do not sell it.
you have to go to a salon :c


anyway, to reply to the thread, i used to use bumble and bumble's sumo wax, and i LOVE it!
the only reason i changed is because the salon i work at doesn't carry b&b and i get products for 60% off...so i went cheap :/


----------



## poddygirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Another rave for B&B - I use their Gentle shampoo and Super-Rich conditioner. My hair is glazed and not especially oily or dry and this combo works great. I tried the Seaweed line and but it made my hair like straw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also really like their Tonic, Spray de mode and Brilliantine. All good stuff


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG i loooove bumble & bumble! this is all my salon in SF uses and I have gotten completely hooked on their products! For shampoo/conditioner I alternate between BB Repair (cause I color treat) & Color Upkeep (or something like that) for Cool Brunettes, to keep my hair from turning reddish & pureology's fullvolume shampoo/cond. But Bumble & Bumble styling products are all i use! Prep or Tonic + Thickening spray = great blow dry! & to finish I use a bit of Brilliantine which is amazing. 

Although for hairspray i love me some 25 volume spray by Kenra


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Now a days B&B can be found at CCO's (Cosmetic Company Outlets) for 30% off. 

I enjoy B&B products but it can be pricey.  My cousin is a hairstylist and she always tells me "tell me what you want and I'll give you the discount".  The thing I hate when she says that is, she always forgets to give me the stuff!  She says she will bring it home to give to me, but she forgets it at the salon.  Err.. it makes me so made.  So maybe getting it a little cheaper at a CCO is a nice thing.


----------



## Care (Sep 5, 2008)

I picked up Creme de Coco at my CCO last month,  still pretty expensive but not ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Target also sells some of their product line


----------



## kera484 (Sep 7, 2008)

I really love the Bumble and Bumble styling products. Right now I am addicted to their tonic lotion, styling lotion, and spray de mode hair spray.


----------



## Isis (Oct 2, 2008)

I used to try to love Bumble&Bumble, but for some reason it leaves a weird waxy texture on my hair. I have yet to figure out what that's all about. Not a huge loss though. I still have my Frederic Fekkai, Rusk, and Oscar Blandi. I think I'm finally over Pureology too.


----------



## rwbey (Aug 23, 2010)

B&B works okay for me (especially the Creme de Coco products), but I've finally found my HG hair care products. 

I have crazy kinky, fine hair but a lot of it. My hair is also damaged from chemical treatments. It took a while to find them, but these products make my hair look like a shampoo ad!

Shampoos:
Fekkai Protein Rx Reparative Shampoo
Redken Smooth Down Shampoo
TiGi S Factor Diamond Dreams Shampoo

Conditioners:
L'Oreal Feria Conditioner
TiGi S Factor Serious Conditioner
Fekkai Protein Rx Reparative Conditioner (there is also an anti-breakage mask for use 1 or 2x per week)

Treatments:
Fekkai Salon Glaze (gives super shine)
CHI Keratin Mist
L'Oreal Serie Expert Force Vector Thermo Active Treatment 
Moroccan Oil (actually ANY Argan oil will do - this is sooo pricey)

Styling Products:
Argan Oil (I put this in my towel dried hair - NOT NEAR THE ROOTS - before blow drying in sections. The results are amazing!)
TiGi S-Factor Heat Defender Flat Iron Shine Spray 
Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide 
Chi Silk Infusion
Fekkai Glossing Cream

ITEMS THAT DID NOT WORK FOR ME:

TiGi S Factor Dream Drops (eh)
Kerastase Oleo Relax Line (okay results for ridiculous prices)
Redken Anti Snap Line
Infusium 23
Matrix Biolage Line
Nexxus products (any)
Framesi products (any)
Paul Mitchell products (any)

Hope this helps!


----------



## oceansportrait (Aug 24, 2010)

I use Brilliantine (a light creme that makes hair shinier) and it works great. It IS expensive though (I paid $27 CDN for 2oz...) but you don't need much (less than a pea size) so even if you use it everyday, it'll last you a year. $27 is expensive for the tube size, but when you think how long this stuff lasts, it's pretty reasonable---especially compared to the drug store shine serums I used in the past that hardly lasted 3-4 at $10.


----------



## ruthless (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I usually buy hair products by Toni&Guy but am feeling for a change. I've heard a lot of talk about Bumble and Bumble, but their stuff is EXPENSIVE - shampoo and conditioners £12-15 each...hairspray £15 and up.

So for anyone that uses their stuff...are there benefits that you don't get from cheaper high end hair products? let me know x_

 


I can't  remember if I have commented on this before but no... and yes.  None of the styling products are worth the money.  The creme de coco is a fantastic shampoo/conditioner for chemically freaked out hair. I can't reccomend anything else by this brand due to cost, there are equals out there for less money. If you have super damaged hair and want to try out the line creme de coco is your best bet. It's better than the super rich. Skip the hairsprays toners and cremes though.


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks ruthless.....I've always been keen to try this but the cost IS a little nasty...


----------



## Nicala (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm absolutely in love with the Curl Conscious defining cream! My hair stylist used it on my hair and it was the only thing to keep my curly hair in place. The 2nd time I went to her I asked her what she used and she finally shared her secret with me. I paid about 28-29 for the bottle, I'm roughly half way done with it (maybe less) so it's definitely going to last a year. It also makes my hair super simple to take care of. You do need a little bit of it, however, I have a lions mane so I have to use a bit more than someone with thin hair might. I will definitely keep investing in the cream. It's worth it 110%. I want to try other things from the B&B line, however, I don't know what else to try!

  	I'd also like to throw in that Sephora also carries the B&B line. I think it's the full line too!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 24, 2010)

As far as i know (and the website says) Sephora doesnt carry b&b. they do carry a line called living proof that has a
  	line called "Full" in grey bottles. It's amazing.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2010)

It depends, some of their products like the deep conditioner & creme de coco as mentioned above are  huge favorites. Some of the shampoos are nice. This summer I used their beach spray which makes the hair look sexy, but also seemed a bit drying.

  	I use mostly all Alterna hair products because it makes for healthy hair, but I do use some of B&B


----------



## Nicala (Oct 25, 2010)

Mabelle said:


> As far as i know (and the website says) Sephora doesnt carry b&b. they do carry a line called living proof that has a
> line called "Full" in grey bottles. It's amazing.



 	Yeah I checked the website and it didn't list B&B. However, I know I saw it in the sephora store! I even thought I was dreaming when I saw it (lol). I'll see if I can sneak a pic next time I'm over there.


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 9, 2010)

I only have the Surf Spray, I love it but then again I only use it about once a month so it last forever


----------



## Nicala (Nov 10, 2010)

Got the Creme de Coco poo/conditioner and I have to say that my hair is extremely soft to the touch and shinier ever since I started using it. The key is to use a little. It's make the product last longer and you don't have to use much.  Definitely a staple now. Also, Bb is available at CCO's for those who didn't know.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 13, 2010)

Mabelle said:


> Yeah I checked the website and it didn't list B&B. However, I know I saw it in the sephora store! I even thought I was dreaming when I saw it (lol). I'll see if I can sneak a pic next time I'm over there.


  	i believe you! Someone else said they had picked it up at their local sephora too. Dont owrry about sneaking a pic, i wouldnt want you to get told off for it.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 27, 2010)

I managed to get a B&B Creme de Coco set at the CCO which included the 'poo, conditioner, Brilliantine (I think that's what its called!) and brought a pin wheel of colorful bobby pins for 40 bucks. Really good deal if I may say so myself!


----------



## Kochava (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a new shampoo and conditioner now that mine (not BB) are coming to an end. Not sure if I should go for Gentle, Straight, Mending, Quenching, or any other... 

  My hair is fine, chemically treated (X-Tenso, and two months ago I dyed it black), and is now damaged in some areas. In one strand it feels rough to the touch, which never happened before I decided to dye it. The bottom 3/4 of my hair is wonderful, problem is the regrowth. 

  Can anyone help me with suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## heathjac (Jun 13, 2015)

I am also getting ready to try it, but read someone's comment on ebay sellers possibly putting a different shampoo in bottles.  I'm sure it happens on the rare occasion. Always read and see what they're comments and ratings are.  But FYI i bought a shampoo from a seller on Amazon and got what I'm convinced is not the authentic product.  It was an item that they don't make anymore and this was an individual seller.  So always shop carefully and you can always take your item to Sephora and compare it to whats on the shelf.  If it's not authentic, return it for "counterfeit or fake" and ebay will refund your money and shipping!


----------



## Myth (Dec 2, 2015)

I subscribe to Bumble's emails and order whenever they offer a free shipping code lol.  I use Prep as my leave in conditioner--it's my favorite B&B product and I haven't found anything as good in the drugstore


----------



## Myth (Dec 2, 2015)

With Bumble it's best to try the 2 oz size of any of their products before committing to the expensive 8 oz bottles


----------



## greenteababe (Apr 14, 2016)

I loveee bumble & bumble i think it's worth the money.  The sea spray stuff is good


----------

